# Chilton's vs Haynes Repair Manuals



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Both skip things they don't think you should work on and sometimes it is easy stuff. Check youtube for videos.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Check Amazon and ebay for used copies of manufacturer's SM's.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Years ago they were different entities.

Then the originators died, and the publications were sold off to a conglomerate, and their quality tanked.

I still have manuals from 40 years ago, but have bought new ones that are filled with so much generalized garbage that I deem them useless. 

I agree that you look on e-bay for a manufacturers manual, at a HUGE discount.


ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If you join a Toyota forum, they will usually help you find out what is wrong with your car and tell you how to fix it. The owners of the DIY forum own a lot of the car forums also. 

I agree with Rusty, youtube is a really big help sometimes.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I agree with Ed and Jim. I rebuilt British sportscars back in the 80's and Haynes was my go to reference over Clymers. Chilton was a step above but more expensive. I recommended Hayes to a friend who was having trouble with his pick up and he called me over to clarify things. Whoa! What a change in format and lack of information.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I have several Chilton repair manuals and like them although my newest one is from the 80's. I also have multiple Haynes manuals which are tailored to specific vehicles. I have found mistakes and/or missing info in them but still find them helpful.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I have the Haynes for my Navigator. It is useful as far as it goes, but Youtube has revolutionized DIY auto repair. There is plenty of not so great stuff, but several excellent mechanic/technicians have great channels. For Ford, FordTechMakuloco iis the best, particularly if you have a 5.4L triton engine. There are other good ones too. South Main Auto is probably the best for DIY, since he works on everything and films many common repairs, brake jobs, water pumps, U-joints, ball joints, AC work, etc. These are repairs well within DIY range.

Get a Haynes, cheap on-line. It helps. For speci$ic jobs, hit youtube. Invest in a code reader that will read manufacturer specific codes.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Driving my old 1990 Toyota 4X4 last night and the battery or alt bit the big one, right in the middle of a bad part of town, not to mention it was raining. Anyway, hooked my booster to the battery, left the hood up a little and ran to an auto parts store with my lights off flasher going. Bought a new battery and will replace the alt this week. I have a fairly new one I took off a 4Runner I use to have. 

My point: my 4X4 has a 3.0 engine the new alt is off a 3.4, didn't know if they would interchange. Went to one of the Toyota truck forums and found that the alt will interchange. Love it.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

If you want to keep that car for several more years to come, subscribe to Alldata DIY. It's $5 a year. You will have access to pretty much shop manuals, what is much better than any discussed here.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is a good source for wiring diagrams.

https://www.bbbind.com/tsb-wiring-diagrams/


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Buy a code reader, they are cheap and you need one. I have both OBD1 and OBD2.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

If you have a library card, you can use alldata, (bull**** in my book but better that Chilton), or Mitchell1,(what I use). Just log in to your library and then go to Mitchell1 Pro Demand login. A friend of mine turned me on to this. I have a subscription at $169.00 a month so I use it. I also have a sub to Identifix. Very good site. It has other mechanic problems and cures by the mechanics and it is helpful.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

The weird thing about Haynes is that they will have two full chapters on rebuliding an engine, but three lines and two blurry pictures about replacing a starter. Hey, replacing a starter is what people buy the manual for in the first place. If you are rebuilding an engine, you sure don't need a Haynes manual!


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Right- no competition for youtube anymore. but when I had to resort to manuals, and still do sometimes, Haynes is more "user friendly". Better pictures. True- they stay away from more DIY hard core repairs (like ac teardown/rebuild, taking ohms readings from Computer terminals,etc). But for other routine, I like Haynes. Chilton's format stinks.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

I didnt knbow that if one is a library frequenter (which I am) one can log in and access alldata. Good tip, Brain.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

They are both trash. If you know what you're about, you don't need to them, if you don't know what you're about they seldom address the issue you're up yo your neck in. And a don't get me started on Factory Shop Manuals - not even good as toilet paper!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

ChuckTin said:


> They are both trash. If you know what you're about, you don't need to them, if you don't know what you're about they seldom address the issue you're up yo your neck in. And a don't get me started on Factory Shop Manuals - not even good as toilet paper!



I disagree, I have multiples of both manuals and while I don't use them often they've helped a lot thru the yrs. I do agree that sometimes they leave out needed info but I suspect it would be hard to find something that covered everything.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> I have a subscription at $169.00 a month so I use it


At that price, you'd need to recover the cost. If you are a mechanic with lots of work, maybe, but for the DIY, nyet. Code reader a must.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

I've checked out Code Reader reviews and recommendations but don't know which one to get. My cars are both 2004....a Camry and a RAV4. I just want to be able to diagnose the types of problems that I could fix myself. My recent problem was an Ignition Coil Pack. I would not attempt any serious repair work.
Code Reader suggestions, please.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

JIMMIEM said:


> I've checked out Code Reader reviews and recommendations but don't know which one to get. My cars are both 2004....a Camry and a RAV4. I just want to be able to diagnose the types of problems that I could fix myself. My recent problem was an Ignition Coil Pack. I would not attempt any serious repair work.
> Code Reader suggestions, please.


I use a bluetooth connector and software from Obdlink. Works really well for monitoring real time performance data and generic codes. I use Forscan to read ford enahnced codes. It is much more useful for diagnostics.. it will store codes that don't set a trouble light. My wife's Windstar was stalling at idle, and I found a "MAF intermittent fault" code. This did not set a light but replacing the MAF from one from Pull a Part fixed the issue.

You want something that reads Toyota enhanced codes, like this.

https://www.harborfreight.com/zr8-obd2-code-reader-with-live-data-63809.html


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

After your comments I did more research on code readers. I wound up with a Veepeak Bluetooth device and downloaded OBD Fusion onto my Kindle. The Veepeak and software were not expensive so if they don't do much for me I'm not out a lot of $. If things click then I'll invest in pricier products.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> After your comments I did more research on code readers. I wound up with a Veepeak Bluetooth device and downloaded OBD Fusion onto my Kindle. The Veepeak and software were not expensive so if they don't do much for me I'm not out a lot of $. If things click then I'll invest in pricier products.



If you're going to buy a reader then buy a high quality one. One which reads EVERYTHING. What eventually happens is that something like an abs code comes up which the cheaper ones can't read. You end up having to buy yet another. Before you know it you have a whole stock of readers sitting on your shelf.


Save your pennies and buy a really good one.... ONCE


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

^^ what he said. 

Since I have a ford product, the free Windows Forscan software is available. Android version is $5. It reads all ford specific codes and graphs live data. My navigator has two or three random body/chassis codes that don't throw a light. Generic OBD II codes are useful, but to get very far you need access to a scanner that will pull manufacturer codes.

One thing I really like about my Haynes manal, though, is that it has a chapter on the 3.5 V-6 turbo used in late model Navigators. Very educational!


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

Bob Sanders said:


> If you're going to buy a reader then buy a high quality one. One which reads EVERYTHING. What eventually happens is that something like an abs code comes up which the cheaper ones can't read. You end up having to buy yet another. Before you know it you have a whole stock of readers sitting on your shelf.
> 
> 
> Save your pennies and buy a really good one.... ONCE


I don't have a problem buying a high quality one. My problem is I don't know which one to buy. I don't have any experience using one so I don't know what features and functions I need.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

JIMMIEM said:


> I don't have a problem buying a high quality one. My problem is I don't know which one to buy. I don't have any experience using one so I don't know what features and functions I need.


Something that reads Toyota codes, since you have a Toyota. Ability to read ABS codes is also helpful but not critically important. Mine can read ABS codes and helped me identify a bad wheel sensor. Rodents had chewed threw the wire.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> At that price, you'd need to recover the cost. If you are a mechanic with lots of work, maybe, but for the DIY, nyet. Code reader a must.




Yeah, I'm a mechanic shop so I use it every day. I have 3 different scanners. Snap-on Solus Edge, an Autel, and a old Genisis. If you get a code reader, make sure it can erase codes as well.:vs_cool:


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

Do you own a smart phone ? Most people do , just type in your search engine " smart phone auto apps " and you can read for quite a while :biggrin2: . As an example U-Scan has a gizmo that plugs into the diagnostic port under the dash of the vehicle . Download the app , connect and you can read codes and do other things . For a DIYer that doesn't need a tool every day this may be an option . When your car is dead and you can't drive it to the local FLAPS for a free scan being able to scan at home or where ever you are broke down is a real plus .


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't think there's any comparison at all.

Chilton has it hands down.

https://www.google.com/search?q=chi...fAhXKmq0KHcTVDC8QsAR6BAgEEAE&biw=1920&bih=938


----------

